# ATV Question



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I know that we are not allowed to ride our 4 wheelers on the dirt roads that make there way thru stateland in the northern lower. However, I would love to be able to legally ride my Kawasaki 350 4X4 from my cabin to my hunting area. Is there anything that I can do to make this legal? I don't know if a switch to friendlier tires, addition of turn signals, etc might do the trick. It's my understanding that an enduro motoercycle set up the right way would be legal (I might be wrong here). Curious!


----------



## rooster49262 (Mar 2, 2004)

David there is no way to make our atv road legal in MI that I know of, but there are a couple of counties that have their own orv ordinance that allows you to ride on most of their roads. Plus there is a push going on in some other counties to pass ordinaances there also. You can find more info at www.atvoffroad.net in their forums, in the mud hole section under new ordinances, and I have posted some of the ordinances n the section Misc. trails and trail systems. If you need more info just ask them there and I'm sure someone will answer your quetions.


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

I know in the UP where im origonaly from ( Iron River ) people ride them every where,in town and all, they took out the old rail road grade and its as a orv road. I dont know if its legal but its not inforced if it is illegal. You can make a dirt bike legal. You need a horn, brake light, rear view mirror and running lights. Ive converted a few. I do know orvs are not legal, there is one loop hole. A farmer can drive from his house to his fields. You have to have a orange triangle (farmers sign) on the back, Im not sure if you need a flag but you have to have a helmet on and no passengers. Hope this helps.

Jamie king

P.S. If you had a 650 or 700 they couldnt catch you. ILMAO


----------

